
Show HN: Grammatical Evolution in Swift, Solving Santa Fe Trail Problem - werediver
https://github.com/werediver/Sandbox
======
werediver
Let me add a short video demonstrating the system in work:
[https://youtu.be/InpbbgpDQkg](https://youtu.be/InpbbgpDQkg)

Just an interesting hobby project, and at a pretty early stage, but just in
case someone else would find it interesting and/or inspiring!

